
Article 13 will wreck internet because MEPs accidentally pushed the wrong button - walterbell
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/26/jfc-fml-jfc.html/
======
MrEldritch
Hey, in case anyone hasn't read the article closely enough, this title is
seriously misleading - the Article _actually_ passed by a sizable majority,
348 votes to 274.

The thing he's freaking out about was that the motion to let it pass _without
amendment_ won by accident, but even then, do you _really_ think they would
have magically fixed a law with this many problems that most of them,
empirically, wanted to pass anyway?

~~~
ne_jo
Sorry but all the "internet's requests" was all for those two artcles, so it
is no a matter of what you said. Did I misunderstood or are two different
votes? The law was already known it will pass, but what concerns those two
articles, I guess it was a different vote, where the 5 was "missing", if I'd
understood.

------
rasz
5 votes. Remember that "Key Polish Political Party Comes Out Against Article
13"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19467726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19467726)
and how people didnt believe Poles pointing out this particular party is just
a bunch of has been crook liars? Guess what, 7 of them voted for ACTA today.
No one was shocked in Poland by this, as it wasnt the first time they publicly
lied to constituents about official position.

------
insomniacity
I saw a PDF of the votes, and it had the statement at the top that MEPs could
ask for the correction - but that it wouldn't affect the vote.

As soon as I saw that I predicted that someone would pull exactly this stunt -
vote one way, then try to claim the credit for actually wanting the exact
opposite.

Have this group of MEPs pulled this stunt before?

------
MrEldritch
I don't know whether to laugh or to cry. Welp, time to see how this plays out,
I guess.

